# Antler & Macassar



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I havent posted up in a while, been staying busy. I was going thru some scrap White Tail antler laying around and found one that had a very large base i planned to make some bands from. Well after rounding it i decided i would try a duck call. This is a White tail Antler Barrel with a Stanless Band I purchased from Al at THO and CA finish, and a Macassar Double reed insert, friction polished. She is very loud and all Duck!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now, *THAT* is a *PRIMO* duck call, Robert !!!!!!!!!!!!

Luv it !!!....Kudos on skill and imagination....:cheers:


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude... that is nice.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Beauty.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks you for you kind words!! This was a fun project and I think the results were great!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, that is VERY nice.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

The results were great, on the call that is. The tools were probably not happy with you. Did a great job. The colors fit perfectly as well.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW those are ver nice !LL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sweet !

That call is an heirloom quality call. Love the lines and all the materials compliment each other perfectly.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet. Those are really unique.


----------

